# Rejected recordings



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What recordings have you rejected as being unsuitable, and for what reasons?

Here are a few of mine:

The Walter Giesking Debussy recordings; while I recognize Giesking's artistry, I consider Debussy's music to be primarily visceral in nature, not cerebral or existing in some sort of Platonic realm beyond the senses; similarly, I need to taste French cuisine fully, not experience it as a black-and white newsreel, as the EMI recordings seem to be. Give me Paul Jacobs for the fresh, full, hot-meal experience, not the frozen, historic Giesking.

Jean-Yves Thibaudet plays Satie: It collects dust, while my Bojan Gorisek (Audiophile Classics) and Aldo Ciccolini (both 1970s and present versions) get regular play. In this case it's not sonics, but the artist.

Leipziger Quartet plays Ives (MGD): They are German, and apparently have no feeling for Ives.

Messiaen: Mélodies (complete, 2-CD Brilliant). I got this to have another version of Harawi, and because I like Håkon Austbø as a pianist on Peter Schat's Chamber Works; but this singer, Ingrid Kapelle, ruins it for me, both in her inaccuracy, and the way she "bellows" at times.


----------

